# 10 week old GSD Victor ultra pro?



## Eclipse (Sep 25, 2019)

Picking up the pup on Sunday but, i wasn't able to coordinate Victor Nutra pro to be delivered on the same day. So i went to my local pet shop and they only carried GF from victor. Can i use Victor Ultra pro until the other food gets here? 

Thanks!


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

The calcium/phos levels on the grain free look to be too high for a large breed puppy so I wouldn't use it for long. Can you just get a sample or buy enough from the breeder to carry you through to when your food arrives and a week of switch over? You want to make a gradual switch from what the breeder was feeding anyways. You don't want to be making a lot of sudden changes in diet. Congrats on your new baby!


----------



## Eclipse (Sep 25, 2019)

I was able to call some stores that were father away and, finally found it. Yeah, I'm also getting a bag to transition her over. Thanks for the response!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Ultra Pro is 1.5:1 which is the same as the Nutra Pro. There is no problem feeding it

Personally, I like to see that ratio lower with fat about 20%, protein less than 30%. Sport/Working dogs when working need 32% protein. I went with the Hi Energy at this age and was feeding it for training treats so basically one meal per day was kibble.

1.2 ratio
24% protein
20% fat


----------



## Eclipse (Sep 25, 2019)

Should i even start using supplements like fish oil at this age?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think that's a personal choice. I don't give fish oil. All the studies I've read and the vets I've talked to say you have to give such a huge amount. I just feed a good diet, which includes things like sardines. Exercise, maintain weight.


----------



## Eclipse (Sep 25, 2019)

One more question since its food related.. I've never had a puppy, the youngest GSD ive had was 1yr old. I would always wait at least 30 mins after feeding before doing any kind of activity. What about water? My puppy sure needs a lot of that and i'm not sure if i should take away the water some time before feeding and, after feeding. Thanks! Btw shes doing great with Nutra Pro, nice solid stools after a week long transition. I might try a lower ration food after this bag as Jax suggested because she isn't going to be a working dog but, will be active when shes more developed. (hiking, bike rides).


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

Eclipse, since my bad was a pup, I keep him calm for an hour after eating but do let him him drink as much as wants. I also soak his food in water for 15 minutes before feeding.


----------

